# Uh-oh... Chew has some Competition



## MA-Caver (Aug 19, 2010)

From randomizing around Yahoo came across this... 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100819/ap_en_re/us_film_review_piranha3d

Another interesting related link ... http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/buzz-log-pirahna-facts.html

Click through a slide-show of stills from the movie and found THIS!... Made me think of Lisa's favorite cute widdle puppy... Chew.


----------

